# Olmo Competition



## oldbmxer66

Can anyone tell me what Campy gruppo this bike has and maybe the year? Yes, I broke the seatpost trying to get it out. It is still frozen in the seat tube.

I started another thread in a different forum if anyone is interested. Sorry, but I spend more time there. Let me know if that breaks any forum rules and/or etiquette by providing this link.
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=63754&p=614132#p614132


----------



## BrentP

Hmmmm.... looks like it might be a mix of mostly Nuovo Record and possibly Super Record (cranks), but I'm not 100% sure what the rear derailleur is (Olmo would often modify Nuovo Record cranksets with ring cutouts on their own to save weight and make it look like a Super Record).  I have a pristine Olmo Competition in my garage (it's the only one of my old race bikes from the 70's and early 80's that I hung onto when I stopped road racing).  When I have time I'll make a closer comparison to mine (which was Super Record) and will let you know.


----------



## OldRider

You might have luck removing that seatpost by following advice that I found from one of the good folks here. Firmly clamp the end of the seatpost ( after a good blast of penetrating oil or wd40) and use your frame as leverage to twist it free. Its worked more then once for me......beautiful bike and good luck!


----------



## oldbmxer66

OldRider said:


> You might have luck removing that seatpost by following advice that I found from one of the good folks here. Firmly clamp the end of the seatpost ( after a good blast of penetrating oil or wd40) and use your frame as leverage to twist it free. Its worked more then once for me......beautiful bike and good luck!




Yes. I have removed a frozen seat post or two. I initially clamped the upper part of the post in my vise between two pieces of hard plastic as to not scuff the aluminum and...snap! I was upset to say the least. Check out what I went through to get a seatpost out of one of my other projects. http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=62771


----------



## oldbmxer66

BrentP said:


> Hmmmm.... looks like it might be a mix of mostly Nuovo Record and possibly Super Record (cranks), but I'm not 100% sure what the rear derailleur is (Olmo would often modify Nuovo Record cranksets with ring cutouts on their own to save weight and make it look like a Super Record).  I have a pristine Olmo Competition in my garage (it's the only one of my old race bikes from the 70's and early 80's that I hung onto when I stopped road racing).  When I have time I'll make a closer comparison to mine and will let you know (which was Super Record).




I would really appreciate that. I got this bike and a truckload full of road bike parts from a guy who is 69 years old and has been riding road bikes for years. I know him from the shop I used to work at. He just wanted to get rid of it all to make room in his garage for his new hobby...Harleys. I was floored by all the stuff he gave me. It took me two days to sort it out. Frames, forks, wheels, bars, seat posts, complete gruppos...all cool old stuff. He said "sell it all on eBay, I don't care. Just take it!" I'm still in shock. I'm up to about 23 bikes now.


----------



## olderthandirt

*crampangoslo chorus group*

i used to ride road a lot this crampangoslo set came after the nr/s/r s chrous i believe.you know what the old racers said skin grows back but campagnolo doesn't .or you know you call a bike with no kickstand  ilean


----------



## BrentP

Well, after looking, yours is def not Nuovo Record or a Super Record crank.  I never used any of the other lower end gruppos so my guesses aren't even worth $0.02.   I took a look at eBay though, and someone has a Super Record gruppo identical to the one from my Olmo, but without the custom pantagraphing and painting they did on mine (it's a true masterpiece, and one of only three that were brought into the country so equipped), and the bidding on the normal Super Record gruppo is already up to over $1,400.  I wonder what I could get for my entire bike with its custom Super Record gruppo???? 

I'll see if I can get some pics later today and share them.  All my bikes back in those days were custom made for me, and all were Italian (5 Colnago, 2 Tommasini, 2 Masi) but none of them compared with the custom detail work that went into my Olmo.  Back then, they cost me between $3,000 to $6,000 each, which was an absolute fortune back in the late 70's and early 80's.

Nowadays, I'm more likely to tearing up the mountain trails near home on one of these carbon fiber bad boys.


----------



## sloar

nice bike, your components are campagnolo victory. i have a set of those cranks on one of my bikes.


----------



## oldbmxer66

sloar said:


> nice bike, your components are campagnolo victory. i have a set of those cranks on one of my bikes.




Thank you.


----------



## BrentP

*A piece of art*

I finally got around to taking some pics of my Olmo Competition.  The detailed pantagraphing and paint work on, what was then, Campagnolo's top gruppo (Super Record), is a work of art.  They also made various cutouts in the components to shave grams, such as in the crank spider and brake levers.  It was a custom build from around 1979, or so, back when I was racing.


----------



## BrentP

*And some more*

And some more that wouldn't fit into the previous post.


----------



## curtis odom

This Olmo has a complete Campagnolo Triomphe group (mid 1980's).


----------



## Old-Bikes

curtis odom said:


> This Olmo has a complete Campagnolo Triomphe group (mid 1980's).




it's not Campagnolo Triomphe but Victory... at least for the cranks. very slight difference but noticeable on closer inspection. 
Victory cranks: 


Triomphe cranks:


----------

